# Game 54: Phoenix Suns @ Minnesota Timberwolves (2/23)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (41-13) vs Minnesota Timberwolves (25-29) *

*When: Friday, February 23rd
Time: 6:00 Arizona
Tv: My45*
*Previous Meeting: 121-112 Wolves *

*Dr. Seuss' Quote's of the Game *
*(Quotes from the previous game)*

_“We executed and did the things down the stretch right. We did have a little bit of a lapse in the third quarter. Give them credit Paul Pierce is a tough guard; they have the talent and the quickness. We are still a little rusty, first half especially Kurt Thomas and Pat Burke couldn’t get the ball in the hole. I was please to win these two and we will get out on the road and hope to win the next four.” - Mike D'Antoni

(On the Suns’ defense on Paul Pierce):
“I think [Shawn Marion] did a good job of just staying attached to him and making him put the ball on the floor and when he did that we had guys that kind of kept him off balance a little bit. So it was a combination of the two things. Shawn did a great job. It was Shawn’s assignment tonight and from the beginning of the game he had him off -balance and shooting shots he didn’t want to shoot. That’s what you have to do to a guy like that.”
-Raja Bell_









*(Suns have been placed on ELEVATED)*

*Clipboard Notes:*









 *Suns Review *


> PHOENIX, Feb. 21 (AP) -- The Phoenix Suns were far from their best Wednesday night, just good enough to get past the Boston Celtics.
> 
> Leandro Barbosa scored 14 of his 26 points in the fourth quarter and the Suns held off the pesky Celtics 118-108.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Steve Nash vs Mike James*_ 

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Minnesota Timberwolves Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Dwayne Casey*​


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Now we see if we're back in business... or not... yet.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

I am looking forward for victory  This matsch will be shown lively in Lithuania, so I am gonna watch it  We have big chance to win and I wish that KG won't dominate againsta STAT like in Wolves victory...


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

I hope u guys can win this game! twolves are pissing me off and should just tank the rest of the season


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Great game by Barbosa and Marion. Very good defensive stops on Kevin Garnett when it mattered. Hopefully, they'll keep coasting like this (and winning). They're not playing very intense but getting the job done; save the intensity for the Ides of March .


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Great win tonight!!!
Shawn is back to that high level player and there is no doubt who the 6th man is!!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Sedd said:


> Great win tonight!!!
> Shawn is back to that high level player and there is no doubt who the 6th man is!!



That's what I was thinking.

Shawn's back to his great hustle game. Barbosa is definitely the sixth man of the year.
Ben Gordon has gotten too many starts and now the award belongs to LB.

Decent game, a win is a win. Now lets get Diaw back and get another streak going! :biggrin:


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice to see James Jones scoring in double figures too. So far this year, I don't think he's been as effective as in the past. We need him to get going and maintain it throughout the playoffs.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

hey Dr. Seuss, is there any chance you could put back the Keys To The Game in your game threads? Your threads are amazing btw..


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

It was really great game  I loved to watch again how Suns team is playing  First quarter wasn'y good, Suns started slowly and scored just 25 pts in first... But it was good that Amare played really great, scored 11 pts, grabed some boards, blocked Ricky Davis' shot (it was really nice block) ant made a steal from KG... In second quarter Suns started to make more shots... Marion had really great game 27 pts, 14 rebs and 3 blocks. these blocks was in really important moment, when Suns were leading by 8 pts and there left jus 3 minutes to the end of quarter... First block vas unbelievable, cause Jaric was really free and I thought that he gonna score, but not, Marion blocked the shot. Later he blocked two Foye's shots... Junior had good match too, he scored like real sniper... So now Suns are moving to Atlanta and I think we should get a victory from there, but it won't be easy, cause Rockets lost there last night...


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Damn, Marion had a monster game, I bet every fantasy owner who has him is veryyyy happy this season.

Amare had that MONSTER dunk kind of over KG. it was sick.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

jasonskills said:


> hey Dr. Seuss, is there any chance you could put back the Keys To The Game in your game threads? Your threads are amazing btw..




Sure, if you want me to. It's hard coming up with new keys every game.
I feel like I was becoming repetitive. But I'll bring it back.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Maybe just do it when the Suns play good teams? This way, you don't have to do it every game and can take a break from it for awhile.


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Shawn's back to his great hustle game. Barbosa is definitely the sixth man of the year.
> Ben Gordon has gotten too many starts and now the award belongs to LB.


I decided to compare Barbosa´s numbers (February only) against Ben Gordon´s, and look what I´ve found:

- Barbosa: 20.8 ppg, 4.4 apg, 3.2 rpg in 10 games so far;

- Ben Gordon: 18.2 ppg, 3.6 apg, 4.2 rpg in 11 games.

If LB keeps playing like this, he is going to be the 6th man of the year, Ben Gordon being eligible or not. :clap:


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Gordon last few weeks are playing like a starter... I think so that he will finish the season like a starter, so LB have big chances to win this award...


----------

